# Pictures, pictures, pictures



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Well I dont' feel like doing lots of threads so they will all be here.

May 2nd
First buck (Rythm)
http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g231/ ... 2nd014.jpg

Kitten
http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g231/ ... 2nd015.jpg
http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g231/ ... 2nd012.jpg

http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g231/ ... 2nd017.jpg
http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g231/ ... 2nd027.jpg

Kitten & Presto with my grandmom
http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g231/ ... 2nd018.jpg

Presto
http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g231/ ... 2nd019.jpg
http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g231/ ... 2nd024.jpg

with my grandmom
http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g231/ ... 2nd021.jpg


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

May 3rd

Presto with Me
http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g231/ ... 3rd006.jpg

Sunday May 4th
Being bottle fed
http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g231/ ... 4th003.jpg
http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g231/ ... 4th004.jpg

Kitten with me
http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g231/ ... 4th013.jpg

2 kids with mom sleeping
http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g231/ ... 4th016.jpg

Rythum
http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g231/ ... 4th020.jpg

Girl #2
http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g231/ ... 4th023.jpg

Presto
http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g231/ ... 4th025.jpg

Curious "Kitty"
http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g231/ ... 4th027.jpg

Kitten adn Presto
http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g231/ ... 4th041.jpg

Rythum
http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g231/ ... 4th048.jpg
http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g231/ ... 4th056.jpg

Girl #2
http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g231/ ... 4th050.jpg
http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g231/ ... 4th054.jpg

Sisters
http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g231/ ... 4th059.jpg


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

They are just adorable Stacey!!! I love the colors


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

They're all so cute. Everyone looks great. You and sweet pea are do a great job. The picture of kitty and pesto with your grandma really show how small kitten is. Shelly


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Wow kitten is small! :shocked: 

Everyone looks happy and healthy! Congrats! :dance:


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

They are so cute!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Makes me wonder if Sweet Pea is homozygous chocolate. All 4 are chocolate, 2 are heavily spotted or pintos chocolate/white and the other two (Presto and the girl #2) are chocolate pointed chamoises I believe. Pretty sure by their facial markings.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yes that does make sense Ashely.

Though Kitten looks almost roan like so I dont know how to characterize her coloring


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

I loved looking at the pictures especially of your grandmother with the kids.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

she enjoys them so much. Is always double checking that I don't do things to harm them though :roll:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Stacy,

The babies are SOOOO cute! Kitten is so cute and tiny.

When my triplets were born in March, one was really tiny like that then I had a tall skinny one, and the other was "normal". The littlest one was by far the best in the end! 

I love presto's markings and color! They are so unique - glad you are so far away!!!

Congrats again! :girl: :boy: :girl: :boy:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Stacey, they all look wonderful! So full of curiosity....before you know it Lil' Kitten will be caught up to her sister!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

They are all looking great. Those are great pictures.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thanks guys... I am having so much fun with them!

As to Kitten......well as long as she can get enough milk I think she will do great.

Allison - Presto is sold so no worries there hehe his sister is possibly available 

Kitten is spoken for already. She will have a wonderful home.


----------

